# Merle? Silvered? Another tri oddity from moustress



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is one of the litters bred to restore the fawns, but look at this! I've never had a merle born in my mousery, so I don't know what to think of these.The last picture shows most of the buck's back,, and you can see he has something going on in the colored portions, so this didn't come as a complete surprise. I have a young doe with the same sort of thing with the white hairs sprinkled among the colored. I have had a couple of roans in another litter...


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

OHHH Ahhhhh, I love the black one!


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Omg! <3 I love the little grey and white one in the 5th picure towards the bottom. He/she is so cute!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like roan piebald.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how they develop, anyway. 

The distribution of the white hairs is pretty uneven, at least at this stage it appears to be. Some patches look like solid color. So we'll see what we'll see in a month or two.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The big mouse in there, mom or dad there, is a roan piebald for sure. Those peppery markings are a dead give away!


----------

